# ADBL rp



## jax98 (Sep 26, 2019)

Im a very dominat male looking to do long term ABDL rp. any gender. message me here. must be into diapers and using them. you can be furry or non furry. femboys and sissy, male and female welcome


----------



## Flame ZaFoxy (Sep 26, 2019)

I'm interested in rping with you. I'm open to play with you on discord, telegram, or even here


----------



## jax98 (Sep 26, 2019)

I will message you on discord


----------



## CaregiverShade (Oct 14, 2019)

I'd be interested I can even be a diaper critter if you'd like. Very big on wetting in diapers (might be a bit of a "hyper" go-er)
t.me: Shade
theRANDOMmind#5855


----------



## jax98 (Oct 15, 2019)

I will hit you up on discord


----------



## Mysticstar Moonrise (Oct 20, 2019)

id be down i love ab/dl and play a submissive male  id love to rp on discord

my username is Mysticstar#6963


----------

